# Colorado Springs, CO - 2 Western Snow plows like new please see link



## bsalazar (May 9, 2018)

https://denver.craigslist.org/hvo/d/x22015-western-snow-plows-86/6580302285.html


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

bsalazar said:


> https://denver.craigslist.org/hvo/d/x22015-western-snow-plows-86/6580302285.html


Bump to the top for a pretty fair deal .Thumbs Up


----------

